# btballoon.dll MISSING



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have this error every time I turned on my pc and the message says that in order to fix it to re install the application would fix the issue. the problem is that I dont know what is that BTBALLOON.DLL or where to reinstall it....

anyone can help me plz?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome.

It sounds related to a Bluetooth device.

What model PC do you have?


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

thank u for reply me back Cheeseball ^_^ 

I have a SAMSUNG NP-NC10

I went to the Samsung official website and re install "what I think" are the bluetooth devices...but still same issue T_T


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is this a desktop or laptop? Do you have a Bluetooth keyboard or mouse?


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

is a laptop and I dont have external mouse using


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Please do this...

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you again for youre prompt response Cheeseball ^_^

I hope this is the info u request to me before... if is not...please let me know ...

Cheers.

___________________________________________________
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:37:09 PM, on 8/26/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung EDS\EDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Battery Manager\BatteryManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Easy Display Manager\dmhkcore.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\MagicKBD\MagicKBD.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\MagicKBD\PerformanceManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgam.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\samsung\Samsung Network Manager\SNMWLANService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\VMCService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Shared\SkypeNames2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\samsung\SAMSUN~3\SUPNOT~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EDS] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung EDS\EDSAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMHotKey] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Easy Display Manager\DMLoader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BatteryManager] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Battery Manager\BatteryManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MagicKeyboard] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\MagicKBD\PreMKBD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SUPBackGround] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Update Plus\SUPBackGround.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MobileConnect] %programfiles%\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.exe /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ETDWare] %ProgramFiles%\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DriverCure] C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic\DriverCure\DriverCure.exe -scan
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus SX400 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIEGE.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S64.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1238172855203
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (avgfws9) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
O23 - Service: AVG9IDSAgent (AVGIDSAgent) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9cda233e48982) (gupdate1c9cda233e48982) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: SNM WLAN Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\samsung\Samsung Network Manager\SNMWLANService.exe
O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Connect Service (VMCService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\VMCService.exe

--
End of file - 11055 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I am thinking this may be the culprit: *C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software*

I'd like to see if this fixes the error. If not, we can disable the service and see if that does the trick.

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?*

Close HijackThis and restart the computer.

Does the error still appear?


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, unfortunately I still have same problem and also i being checking my anti virus every day with updates and scan my pc and just few days ago this problem has started, I being reading everywhere into the web about this some ppl for about.com ( http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/btballoon-dll-not-found-missing-error.htm) do not use some free tools to fix or download the solve of this error because cause more troubles and other website supported with microsoft logo into it offers a free solution but then charge u 29.99 USD and dont fix it...

I went to the official website of SAMSUNG (http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/d...=&prd_mdl_name=NP-NC10P&prd_ia_sub_class_cd=P) and is when I downloaded the bluetooth file for my pc and my windows version is XP.... but still same issue.

Then I contacted you guys, I did all u told me....and same problem T_T

What else can recommend please?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Instead of going through Samsung, let's go directly through the company.

This has the most updated software: http://www.broadcom.com/support/bluetooth/update.php


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

the another websites I have used to fix this issue are:
http://www.drivercure.com/

and

http://www.paretologic.com/lp/pc_health_advisor/7/index.html?gclid=CJ-i3_j916MCFd392AodsjstwA

Both supported for Microsoft and didnt solve at all this issue


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I would try from the Broadcom link. Hopefully that will just replace the missing file as it updates.


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used the website u gave me and give me this error after I clickd to accept the terms and conditions and just started the installation:

Bluetooth Software Download has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

I just send the report


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Click Start | Programs | Administrative Tools | Services
Locate Bluetooth Service and double click it.
From there you can stop the service, and change whether it should be started automatically when the system boots.
Then restart the PC and see if it continues.

Also, has long has this been happening? You could even try doing a System Restore. Rolling the computer back to a few days ago, a week ago, a month ago...a time before the problem ever started.


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

what I did and seems work for now is that I went to the start/run/config then disable the bluethooth to start at the beginning.

But I am afraid that I will not be able to use anymore the bluetooth. T_T


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Were you ever using any Bluetooth devices?


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, usually I link my phone througth bluetooth to print some info that I have saved, due to work purposes...for example pictures or other things...was easier than cable and plug things that take me time to do and honestly I dunno whare they are at this point cz I never use them


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, the only other 2 options I can think of to try is the System Restore. Or uninstalling the software completely, then reinstalling it.


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

SEEMS N6W HAVE AN6THER TH5NG AS V CAN SEE MY kEYB6ARD 5S N6T W6R2iNG AFTER THiS.... CANT TY*E N6THiNG....


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:23:19, on 30/08/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgchsvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung EDS\EDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Battery Manager\BatteryManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrlHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\Easy Display Manager\dmhkcore.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\MagicKBD\MagicKBD.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\MagicKBD\PerformanceManager.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\samsung\Samsung Network Manager\SNMWLANService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\VMCService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Shared\SkypeNames2.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EDS] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung EDS\EDSAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMHotKey] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Easy Display Manager\DMLoader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BatteryManager] C:\Program Files\Samsung\Samsung Battery Manager\BatteryManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MagicKeyboard] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\MagicKBD\PreMKBD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MobileConnect] %programfiles%\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\MobileConnect.exe /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ETDWare] %ProgramFiles%\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus SX400 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIEGE.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S64.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1238172855203
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (avgfws9) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
O23 - Service: AVG9IDSAgent (AVGIDSAgent) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9cda233e48982) (gupdate1c9cda233e48982) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: SNM WLAN Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\samsung\Samsung Network Manager\SNMWLANService.exe
O23 - Service: Vodafone Mobile Connect Service (VMCService) - Vodafone - C:\Program Files\Vodafone\Vodafone Mobile Connect\Bin\VMCService.exe

--
End of file - 10232 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This happened after disabling Bluetooth from msconfig?


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've had a death in the family so I am going to ask another person to take this thread over for me.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Replying whilst Cheeseball is away under unfortunate circumstances 

Let me re-read the thread, and I'll reply as soon as I can 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, just so I can get an idea where we are, lets try a few things.

Have you now re-enabled your bluetooth via the msconfig?

In the link that was given for the BroadCom software, did you do this first:



> 1.If your computer has an embedded Bluetooth wireless adapter, verify that Bluetooth is turned on. If you have a plug-in USB Bluetooth wireless adapter, verify that it is plugged into your computer, before you start the download.


http://www.broadcom.com/support/bluetooth/update.php

----

Lets have a look in the actual folder where the problem seems to be coming from:

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:dir
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

Regards

eddie


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank u Eddie for taking the time to reply and first of all I am very sorry for the Cheeseball situation, I hope things get better with her/him (?). I know its hard but just time can heal some of this circumstances.Sending my respects to the family.

Well, about the trouble, I did what u said...and until now seems is working very good, also what I did before was to make the sistem a complete restore to 3 months ago and since then the bluethooth icon appeared again into my start bar and seems is working again, also as you can see, my letters are back.

Thank u so dearly for youre help, time and assistance. ^_^

Cheers!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you Saudi :up: and I am glad things are working better with your computer now.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

All it needed was for me to say Hi, and its fixed 

Glad its working, even if it had to be a restore 

eddie


----------



## SAUDI (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank u so much Eddie!!! Works lovely now!! thank u tons for ure time!!! highly appreciated!! ^_^


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem


----------

